# Boiled cider



## Mud (Dec 7, 2009)

There's a farmer's market near me that sells probably the best sweet cider I've had in a long time. It's what I used to make hard cider...But I had a gallon left over, so I'm making boiled cider. Here's how you do it:

pour cider in pan. Boil until thick like syrup, reducing between 5:1 & 7:1. If it gets a little too thick, add some water back in. Stir constantly when getting near the end. I aim for real maple syrup consistency. Put on pancakes, etc.

It's dead easy and delicious. The only time i had a problem making this was when I ran a large batch and kept topping up the pan. It finished with a caramel taste which wasn't so good, except on ice cream. So maybe do small batches.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

Mud said:


> There's a farmer's market near me that sells probably the best sweet cider I've had in a long time. It's what I used to make hard cider...


 
Ever think about "jacking" the cider?
HB


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

That sounds good but the cider always dissapears before I can can my greedy fingers on it!


----------

